# New Member From Utila, Honduras



## codyjp (Apr 19, 2012)

That's awesome. I spent some time a few years back in Guanaja, it's wonderful slice of the world!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tat! I have been to your island a few times.


----------



## captaintat2 (Oct 27, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome Tat! I have been to your island a few times.


Thanks Dude, I'm originally from Northern California. I love it here!!!!


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome. What does honey sell for there?


----------



## captaintat2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Haraga,

I really can't say because there are no beekeepers here.


----------

